# OK Archery Arrow Rest



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

A few pics of the OK Archery Rest mounted to my Bowman Spot bow.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

From the side.


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

That rest looks great. Is it very pricey?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Forgot to mention two important features. :doh:
There is a spring to convert the rest to left hand use and it can also be set up as a drop-away for those who prefer that style.
Plus, it's available in both black and silver.
Here is a borrowed pic of the silver rest with the other "U" shaped launcher.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that is a beautiful setup


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

TEAM LANDRETH said:


> That rest looks great. Is it very pricey?


Around 165 $ US at the actual dollar rating .


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Side pic showing the 4 mounting holes.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

ttt for a very fine rest. :thumbs_up


----------

